

The Man Who Put the Super Into Modelling - copperkid
http://fashion.telegraph.co.uk/beauty/news-features/TMG10206090/The-man-who-put-the-super-into-modelling.html

======
copperkid
surprised that such article appeared on a column normally dedicated to beauty
tips etc. think it'll make an interesting read for those interested in the
vanity business :)

